
Website Crashes and Cyberattacks Welcome Students Back to School - jedberg
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/08/us/school-districts-cyberattacks-glitches.html
======
bmcn2020
It's almost like the schools and systems are wholly unprepared for such mass
"remoting"

